
How to Make Your Organization Attractive to Engineering Talent - dceddia
https://www.codewithjason.com/make-organization-attractive-engineering-talent/
======
tracer4201
What percentage of organizations hiring developers offer perks that he says
are all to common and non differentiating?

Is the article limited to describing companies in the Bay Area and a few other
cities that already attract tech talent?

My last 3 employers had video games and arcade machines. I’m not seeing how
these were problems either, which he described as red flags. I merely left
because each new company offered me ~20% more.

Having a good engineering culture with tech blogs, conferences, etc is all
generally good and I won’t argue that at all.

Getting out of people’s way is a not solving a problem limited to engineering
organizations. Not many folks enjoy bureaucracy, regardless of their
discipline.

As far as building bad products or rushing products, you’re really just saying
you want to be able to plan and release your deliverables without others
committing you to hard dates without seriously factoring in your input.

Article seemed less about how to become attractive to engineering talent and
more of a sales pitch of the author showboating himself.

